# Kitchen Tip Of The Day....about Celery!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Here Are A Few Handy Tips For Your Information....About Celery!
1..Celery is a good source of Vitamin A, B1 and G. It is low in calories and rich in potassium and magnesium. Celery is great raw but can be used in salads, soups and casseroles.
2..To choose fresh celery look for straight stalks. Make sure the leaves are fresh and celery is light green in color. Always avoid celery with any discolored leaves.
3..Be sure to wash thoroughly once you get it home.
4..To chop for soups, stews or casseroles, cut off the tops and the bottom of the stalk. Place several stalks down on a cutting board as shown in the photo above and cut down cross wise.
5..Celery leaves can also be used in soups, to make broth or other dishes. Celery leaves make a great garnish as well.
6..Fresh celery will keep for weeks if you wrap the entire stalk in foil and put in refrigerator.


----------



## anita4mk

Interesting. I did not know it had all those vitamins.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

anita4mk said:


> Interesting. I did not know it had all those vitamins.


I didn't know about the wrap in foil thing! :sm08: :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07

I always keep celery in a 'StayFresh' vegetable bag and it stays fresh for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Evie RM

I tried the foil idea, but I think celery stays fresh just as long in my green fresh veggie keepers. I don't care for raw celery, but I do like it in cooked dishes. I don't mind it raw if it is cut up in small pieces in a fresh green salad. I didn't know it was so rich in potassium and magnesium. That is good to know. My daughter recently got a Nutra Bullet (blender) to make healthy smoothie type drinks using veggies (including celery) and fruits. She has been losing weight, so I am going to join her. So far, I have liked most of the drinks she has fixed from the recipe book that came with the Nutra Bullet.


----------



## AuntieAngel

Thanks for the great tips.


----------



## tamarque

Aluminum is a neurotoxin and should be avoided at all posssible costs. 

Love celery and find the leaves will dry easily and hold their flavor many months when stored properly. When I grow celery I cut most of the leaves and put them in a paper bag out of the direct light but where they have air circulating. Poke holes in the paper bag for this to occur. When dry store in a glass jar away from light, and add to soups as an herb.


----------



## BonnieP

Wrapping the celery in foil really works!


----------



## tamarque

BonnieP said:


> Wrapping the celery in foil really works!


Yes, but it is aluminum!!!!! The plastic bags they often come in work well too altho plastic is its own problem


----------



## BonnieP

tamarque said:


> Yes, but it is aluminum!!!!! The plastic bags they often come in work well too altho plastic is its own problem


Yes, it is aluminum.


----------



## tamarque

BonnieP said:


> Yes, it is aluminum.


so why use it. do you realize how much aluminum you use everyday and that it penetrates the sink, enters thru your breathing and affects your brain and nervous system? it is in deordorants, body lotions, shampoos, etc and is always harmful. It is used as an adjuvant opening the body to accept chemicals that should never be in or on us. and you must know that aluminum is one of the elements that causing dimentia/alzheimers. the list of problems with it is forever long so why use it when it is so easy not to. Further, have you looked at where is it mined and exlored the environmental and social impact of its mining. and what about the use of it from industrial waste? so why would you use aluminum.


----------



## knitbreak

Never heard of aluminum being a health hazard...I've got a ham in the oven now and I always wrap it in aluminum (this is what my cookbook suggested).Been 
doing it this way for over 30+years.That's a whole ham off of a farm Indiana..


----------



## bundyanne07

I had also never heard of aluminium being a health hazard and consider it no more or less harmful than other products we use n our everyday life. 
Goodness me, if I worried about everything considered harmful for me I may as well be dead anyway - and what is one of the most harmful things all of us do everyday?? - I do it most days too - - get in our cars!!! Do we think twice about that? NO!!!

I 'Googled' and found this excellent site and after a quick read decided that I will keep using aluminum as previously.

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/phs/phs.asp?id=1076&tid=34

Here is one paragraph from the site - - 
How can aluminum enter and leave my body?
Enter your body
Inhalation - A small amount of the aluminum you breathe will enter your body through your lungs.
Ingestion - A very small amount of the aluminum in food or water will enter your body through the digestive tract. An extremely small amount of the aluminum found in antacids will be absorbed.
Dermal contact - A very small amount may enter through your skin when you come into contact with aluminum.
Leave your body 
Most aluminum in food, water, and medicines leaves your body quickly in the feces. Much of the small amount of aluminum that does enter the bloodstream will quickly leave your body in the urine.


----------



## susandkline

Thank you, Bundyanne! I really did not need one more thing to worry about.


----------



## bundyanne07

susandkline - I honestly do wonder about some of the things we read - we shouldn't eat this or that, we shouldn't do this or that, or something bad will happen to us. I am amazed I have lived so long!!
This is a bit 'over the top' but you stop and think about my thoughts. 

What is seldom relayed is how much of all these 'bad' things we must not have, is BAD for us.
I enjoy food - as no doubt most of you have guessed - but I guess I will just have to forgo that pleasure too as it is BAD for me. Oh dear all the health hazards I subject my body to every day just by eating!!
The first thing I did this morning was make a cup of tea but I should have not done that as I have no idea if the water I boiled came from a 'safe' supply or if it is contaminated but of course boiling the water would have eliminated any bugs - but - what chemicals leached through the plastic kettle I boiled the water with - surely that was a BAD thing to do.
Then there is the tea bag - was the tea organic? Was it crushed under sterile conditions? Was it packaged in sterile conditions - don't want any bugs in my tea - was it transported correctly - - I could go on and on if I took things so seriously - and that is just for a cup of tea.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

I keep celery fresh for weeks by wrapping tightly in 2 thin plastic bags, one at the top and the other at the bottom, overlapped in the middle. Works very well. I always turn the bags inside out before I replace the celery, so it goes into dry bags. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Ginka

I cut the bottom off , before taking it apart ,about 2 " and put it in a small bowl with water almost up to the top and in a few days it will start to grow,then you can put it in dirt .


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Thank you Anne!
Fear is fear and in many we can/will never relieve their stress they find necessary to carry around  :sm24:


----------



## Shdy990

When it is not as fresh, I chop it up in freezer bags and use the frozen celery for soups, etc.


----------



## Shdy990

hey people get flu shots with mercury and formaldahyde (can't spell obviously} and think nothing of it.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Shdy990 said:


> hey people get flu shots with mercury and formaldahyde (can't spell obviously} and think nothing of it.


hahahahahahaha...everything goes in looking good and turns to poop anyway!....lolololol


----------

